# Ridley Helium headset help!



## JMRR1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,

I need to replace the headset on my 2008 Ridley Helium, but I am not sure which ones will fit.

I came standard with an FSA one, but can't see a model on it anywhere... I have tried emailing FSA but got no response.

It has a tapered headtube... the lower section in 1.5" and the upper is standard 1+1/8".

I don't mind what brand, but if someone could give me some options it would be appreciated!

Thanks!

JMRR1


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

This MAY work...

http://www.airbomb.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=3945&eq=&Tp=

Quality Bicycle Products (QBP) now carries the Ridley range, so virtually any shop in the US (most use QBP as their main supplier) should be able to locate the right headset for you. 

FWIW I have a Ridley as well but have not had to replace the headset quite yet.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

It seems weird that you'd need to replace it already. Are you sure it's not just loose or something? 

I believe it's an FSA integrated headset. I would try calling a Ridley dealer and ask what parts you need to order. If you're in the USA you can order from FSA direct on their web store, or you could source through an LBS. There are a lot of different options on FSA's website and I'm not sure what all you need to replace.


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

Typically no need to replace the headset, new bearings will drop into the frame no problem. QBP has both--the 1.5 lower bearing for older Ridley frames is part number BB4619 (this is a shoulder bearing, not angular contact like the newer Ridleys (some 2011s and newer) use) and BB4628 (Campy style 45/45 integrated 1 1/8) for the upper. If you need a full headset then HD2097 but that would be pretty odd. Any shop can order with those numbers.

The lower takes the brunt of the abuse, in my Excalibur it will go about a year before getting rough. I do ride rough roads in all weather though. Upper is still original and doing fine after three years.


----------

